# monoprice 1X2 Powered HDMI Splitter (PS3)



## wildchild22

Has anyone tried the monoprice 1X2 Powered HDMI Splitter item #3049


direct link

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=6 


wondering if it works or not with the ps3 or any other bd player?


----------



## cglauner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wildchild22* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried the monoprice 1X2 Powered HDMI Splitter item #3049
> 
> 
> direct link
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=6
> 
> 
> wondering if it works or not with the ps3 or any other bd player?



i was considering the http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style= 


what is the difference between the 2 besides the price? wouldnt they do the the same thing?


----------



## pulsation

You may have noticed (or not) that HDCP is not mentioned anywhere on the product description. I called monoprice myself and asked to confirm compatibility of this unit with HDCP, and they told me it will NOT work with HDCP encrypted signals and devices. Your PS3 might be able to pass the video signal from games, but Blu Ray movies will definetely not work with this splitter. Gefen makes a powered splitter that is HDCP compliant for about twice the price...I've seen it around $269 online. I'm probably going to buy it myself.


----------



## wildchild22

here is the response i got. So I am unsure of what the issues are. Wondering if anyone could let me know.


Hi wildchild22


PID 3049 is HDCP compliant. However, issues have been reported with regard to using it with the PS3. PID's 2786 & 2777, have been tested and do work with PS3.


Should you have any question, please feel free to email us.

Thank you for doing business with us.


Regards,


Howard

Monoprice, Inc.

Tel. 909-989-6887


----------



## bertoy

 5x1 hdmi switcher 


i have this monoprice 5x1 hdmi switcher and it works perfectly with my PS3. No probs in playing blu-ray.


----------



## Mike C

I believe he is looking for a splitter to feed two or more displays simultaneously, switcher is different.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bertoy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 5x1 hdmi switcher
> 
> 
> i have this monoprice 5x1 hdmi switcher and it works perfectly with my PS3. No probs in playing blu-ray.


----------



## wildchild22

correct I have the %X1 switcher and was looking at the splitter


----------



## wildchild22

correct I have the 5X1 switcher and was looking at the splitter


----------



## aaronwt

You could try the Monoprice 5x4 HDMI switch but it is expensive.


----------



## Mike C

Do you have a link or part#?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You could try the Monoprice 5x4 HDMI switch but it is expensive.


----------



## aaronwt

 Monoprice 5X4 HDMI Switcher Splitter w/ built-in Equalizer


----------



## aaronwt

Here is a 1in 2 out HDMI splitter that I found from Connect Gear. It is priced under $100

ConnectGear HDMI Splitter (1-In,2-Out)

Model# HSP12 


I have no idea if it's any good but it is supposed to be HDCP compliant and support resolutions up to 1080P. It is definitely priced right. I might try to order one so I can split the output of my VP50 and have one output go to my display and the other go to my receiver. That way I can finally get rid of my optical cable going from my VP50 to my receiver.


----------



## aaronwt

I see Monoprice also has a 1x2 Powered HDMI splitter

Monoprice Powered 1x2 HDMI splitter 


I don't know why I didn't see it before. But it doesn't list any reviews for it. Plus it's $35 to $40 more than the ConnectGear splitter.


----------



## aaronwt

I just ordered the ConnectGear HDMI splitter. Hopfully I'll get it by the end of next week and i can see how it works. Now I need to order a two 15ft. HDMI cables from Monoprice so my HD DVD player and PS3 can go straight to my VP50 instead of going through my receiver first.


----------



## Mike C

Hi, thanks for the tip on the ConnectGear, have not heard from them before. Where did you purchase that from?


Mike



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just ordered the ConnectGear HDMI splitter. Hopfully I'll get it by the end of next week and i can see how it works. Now I need to order a two 15ft. HDMI cables from Monoprice so my HD DVD player and PS3 can go straight to my VP50 instead of going through my receiver first.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike C* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, thanks for the tip on the ConnectGear, have not heard from them before. Where did you purchase that from?
> 
> 
> Mike



I ordered it from provantage.com


----------



## goenkar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I ordered it from provantage.com



Lets us know how the Connect gear works. I had ordered it from Provantage but they would only ship it end of Jan so I cancelled.


I have the monoprice on order, hopefully they have sent the right unit this time, got sent the 2x1 switcher instead the first time. I will post back when I get the replacement.


I hope to split the PS3 to go to my projector and receiver.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goenkar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Lets us know how the Connect gear works. I had ordered it from Provantage but they would only ship it end of Jan so I cancelled.
> 
> 
> I have the monoprice on order, hopefully they have sent the right unit this time, got sent the 2x1 switcher instead the first time. I will post back when I get the replacement.
> 
> 
> I hope to split the PS3 to go to my projector and receiver.



The only reason I went with the ConnectGear version is becasue it specifically states that it is HDCP compliant. I would have purchased the monoprice splitter even though it's more expensive but it doesn't mention being HDCP compliant anywhere in the specs on the Monoprice website. Their HDMI switches state that they are HDCP compliant so I would think that if the 1x2 splitter was HDCP compliant they would list that in the specs. Anyway hopefully all these splitters will work.


----------



## wildchild22

Should i edit the title as " hdmi splitters working with the ps3" instead of the the current title ,That way we can be sure of what to buy.


----------



## goenkar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wildchild22* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Should i edit the title as " hdmi splitters working with the ps3" instead of the the current title ,That way we can be sure of what to buy.



That would be a good idea.


----------



## aaronwt

Monoprice sent me a reply to my emaill asking about whether their 1x2 HDMI splitter is HDCP compliant. They said that it IS HDCP compliant but it's odd that they don't list that on their website for the specs.


----------



## goenkar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt*  /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Monoprice sent me a reply to my emaill asking about whether their 1x2 HDMI splitter is HDCP compliant. They said that it IS HDCP compliant but it's odd that they don't list that on their website for the specs.



I am a little concerned that Monoprice stated that there are some reported issues with the PS3 per the email to wildchild2. When I inquired I was not told about this.


In anycase I hope to find out next week.


Anyone tried the Gefen EXT-HDMI-142 1x2 splitter ? If so please chime in.


----------



## bgarner

Well, I currently own the 5x1 monoprice and I was wondering if anyone has tried splitting the signal from the monoprice to 2 displays using a 1 x 2? The reason that I ask is that I don't want to get rid of my 5x1 as it works flawlessly but yet I would love to split the signal to 2 displays.


----------



## wildchild22

Okay here is some observations about the monoprice equipment I had come today. Both the 2x1 splitter and 5x1 hdmi switcher are HDCP compliant.

I bought the 5X1 switcher( 2.1 rev) and the 2X1 splitter. I have connected to the 5X1 a bell 9200 oppo 971 and also a jvc pro hd avel link player 2 (which requires HDCP). I have the 2X1 switcher input coming from the 5X1 switches output and the display 1 going to my digistar 27 inch and display 2 going to my infocus sp4805.

Everything works flawless the only thing is there is a few secs delay when changing a channel on the bell as it refinds and syncs to the signal. The 2X1 mimics what the device on display 1 is to the other display 2.


Now the proof of the mimicking. If I choose the lcd as display one I get sound through the hdmi but if I choose the projector as display 1 there is no sound through the lcd. So if anyone buys one make sure your lcd is connected to the display 1 on the 2X1 switch.




I do not have a ps3 yet to test but if I get one before someone else tests I will update. If not please comment on the other splitters.




I wonder if you had a monitor that was hscp complaint for display 1 would it remove the hdcp for monitor 2???


----------



## aaronwt

Monprice really needs to change the web page on the 1x2 splitter. I would have purchased one from them if I had this info.


----------



## wildchild22

I quess its possible it wont work with the ps3 but hopefully it will. The rest of my devices like it


----------



## goenkar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wildchild22* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I quess its possible it wont work with the ps3 but hopefully it will. The rest of my devices like it



Thanks for the update. I guess I will know soon if it works with the PS3.


----------



## bgarner

Well, I think I will purchase one and I will definitely test it with the PS3. Not sure why it wouldn't work?


Also, I am not running sound from my HDMI connection, so I won't have to worry about the sound.


Once I get it, I will post with my results.


Thanks again for the information and the testing of the 1x2 and the 5x1. This is the exact configuration I am looking for.


----------



## wildchild22

okay a little more info on the 2X1 splitter. I said the bell 9200 looses sync when changing channels and takes approx 3 secs to get a picture again. This isnt entirely true. If you are watching a hd channel and change to another hd channel no resync. If you are watching a SD channel and switch to another sd channel no resync. It is only when you swtich from a sd to hd or vice versa you get a resync. Not a big deal at all. Just letting everone know. Also the 2X1 in the manual says a run of 10m for the outputs to the display I am running a 50ft with no sparkles at 1080i to my sp4805. So it can drive a long cable.


----------



## aaronwt

You lose sync when you switch to a different resolution. This is normal. Although the times can vary depending on the equipment. Mine resyncs currently within 1 second. Hopefully the splitter I ordered won't make any difference in that time.


----------



## wildchild22

no the bell 9200 outputs all stations sd or hd at 1080i but changing from a sd to hd channel makes it loose sync. (even though the receiver is still outputting 1080i -upconvering the sd to hd resolution)


----------



## freeportglen

Wildchild22 which 2x1 splitter did you actually buy as there is both the manual and powered splitter available at monoprice.


Thanks.


----------



## wildchild22

I bought a powered splitter the other one is just a cable


----------



## jonkras




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pulsation* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You may have noticed (or not) that HDCP is not mentioned anywhere on the product description. I called monoprice myself and asked to confirm compatibility of this unit with HDCP, and they told me it will NOT work with HDCP encrypted signals and devices. Your PS3 might be able to pass the video signal from games, but Blu Ray movies will definetely not work with this splitter. Gefen makes a powered splitter that is HDCP compliant for about twice the price...I've seen it around $269 online. I'm probably going to buy it myself.



Tried the Gefen splitter and it did not work. Am in process of sending back for RMA. Did not think about HDCP -- I will have to see if that was the problem.


----------



## vdmai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonkras* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tried the Gefen splitter and it did not work. Am in process of sending back for RMA. Did not think about HDCP -- I will have to see if that was the problem.



Really? The Gefen 1X2 splitter worked great for me. My sources are Toshiba XA2, Panny Blu-ray player, and PS3 all outputting 1080P to my 1080P displays - Sony Pearl and Panny 65" plasma.


----------



## Scott Gammans

I have the Monoprice 5x1 splitter--what a piece of junk! Sparklies and lots of noise on three of the five inputs, with one of the inputs so bad that it's ususable. I'm sending it back for a new unit, and if the replacement is just as bad I'll ask for my money back. VERY disappointing.


----------



## bkc6j

I have the NON-Powered 1x2 splitter from Monoprice and it works fine with my PS3 (using it to switch between PS3 and DVR). I have watched Blue-Ray movies using the PS3. I've gotten a slight freeze in the movie everyonce in a while, but since the sound stops also (plugged into my receiver via Fiber) I think this is a PS3 problem (about to go check the other threads about that)


----------



## pyrex

So does this splitter take the hdcp signal, give it the key, and then it leaves the splitter non-drm so it can play on a non-hdcp hd-tv which has an hdmi input on it, or would that not work? I am looking for a device that can do this without being too expensive as I want to play my ps3 movies and games at 1080p on my monitor.


----------



## rwestley

Thousands have used the Monoprice 5x1 with no issues. I wonder if the problems that you are having are due to a bad unit or something else. I am using the switcher with A 25' Monoprice cable and 6' cables from my sources with no sparkes or problems. It is suggested that you use port 5 for the PS3. Others have success with other imputs. I doubt if the switcher would cause sparkles unless something is wrong or the unit is defective. You might also have a bad cable.


----------



## apodaca

There is also the PureAV/Belkin HDMI splitter It looks to be almost identical to the monoprice splitters. I chose to go with Belkin because they offer the lifetime warantty on the electronics and a free HDMI cable with the splitter plus Cnet tested and reviewed it and found no problems with it.

Belkin PureAV HDMI Review


----------



## wildchild22

A lot of people are confused in this thread are confused between a splitter and a switch. What I am interedted in is watching the ps3 on a projector and a lcd monitor and the same time.



A switch allows more than one hdmi source to be connected to one output. I want to have more than one output from the same source.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apodaca* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is also the PureAV/Belkin HDMI splitter It looks to be almost identical to the monoprice splitters. I chose to go with Belkin because they offer the lifetime warantty on the electronics and a free HDMI cable with the splitter plus Cnet tested and reviewed it and found no problems with it.
> 
> Belkin PureAV HDMI Review



That is a 3x1 Switch, not a 1x3 splitter.


----------



## goenkar

I am happy to report that the splitter works with PS3. NOTE : More testing is needed i.e. actual movie watching.


I bought this primarily to handle HDMI handshake issues between my receiver and projector.


I tried it in the following configurations.


Config 1.

a. PS3 into splitter.

b. Outputs to LCD display and receiver.

c. Receiver to display.


This is NOT the config I intend to use as I need the splitter between the receiver and display. I did this to see if the splitter would send audio to both LCD and receiver and it did. I was able to get audio on the LCD and via the receiver which means audio over both outputs.


Config 2.

1. PS3 into receiver

2. Receiver output as input to splitter. My receiver sends 2 channel audio over the HDMI out.

3. Splitter outputs to LCD and projector.


The splitter handles the handshake correctly with my projector. The downside to this config is that my receiver has to be on to view/listen on the LCD.


I hope this helps you folks. As I said I need to actually get some miles with this setup to see if it holds up.


Good luck.


----------



## techwisenyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goenkar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am happy to report that the splitter works with PS3. NOTE : More testing is needed i.e. actual movie watching.
> 
> 
> I bought this primarily to handle HDMI handshake issues between my receiver and projector.
> 
> 
> I tried it in the following configurations.
> 
> 
> Config 1.
> 
> a. PS3 into splitter.
> 
> b. Outputs to LCD display and receiver.
> 
> c. Receiver to display.
> 
> 
> This is NOT the config I intend to use as I need the splitter between the receiver and display. I did this to see if the splitter would send audio to both LCD and receiver and it did. I was able to get audio on the LCD and via the receiver which means audio over both outputs.
> 
> 
> Config 2.
> 
> 1. PS3 into receiver
> 
> 2. Receiver output as input to splitter. My receiver sends 2 channel audio over the HDMI out.
> 
> 3. Splitter outputs to LCD and projector.
> 
> 
> The splitter handles the handshake correctly with my projector. The downside to this config is that my receiver has to be on to view/listen on the LCD.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps you folks. As I said I need to actually get some miles with this setup to see if it holds up.
> 
> 
> Good luck.




Sounds good. I'm thinking of getting this to run an HDMI to my HDTV and one to my receiver. The uncompressed sound is what I want it for, however my receiver can't passthrough 1080p, so that's why I would need this splitter.


Did you notice any difference in PQ in comparison to running the cable straight to the HDTV/Projector?


----------



## bgarner

Still waiting for my Monoprice 1x2 splitter. Hopefully, it will get here this week. Glad to hear that it works well.


----------



## pulsation




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goenkar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am happy to report that the splitter works with PS3. NOTE : More testing is needed i.e. actual movie watching.
> 
> 
> I bought this primarily to handle HDMI handshake issues between my receiver and projector.
> 
> 
> I tried it in the following configurations.
> 
> 
> Config 1.
> 
> a. PS3 into splitter.
> 
> b. Outputs to LCD display and receiver.
> 
> c. Receiver to display.
> 
> 
> This is NOT the config I intend to use as I need the splitter between the receiver and display. I did this to see if the splitter would send audio to both LCD and receiver and it did. I was able to get audio on the LCD and via the receiver which means audio over both outputs.
> 
> 
> Config 2.
> 
> 1. PS3 into receiver
> 
> 2. Receiver output as input to splitter. My receiver sends 2 channel audio over the HDMI out.
> 
> 3. Splitter outputs to LCD and projector.
> 
> 
> The splitter handles the handshake correctly with my projector. The downside to this config is that my receiver has to be on to view/listen on the LCD.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps you folks. As I said I need to actually get some miles with this setup to see if it holds up.
> 
> 
> Good luck.



Goenkar,


Which model splitter are you using? The powered or non-powered Monoprice? Have you watched any Blu-Ray discs with the splitter yet? If it works correctly I will purchase one myself.


Thanks!


----------



## goenkar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pulsation* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Goenkar,
> 
> 
> Which model splitter are you using? The powered or non-powered Monoprice? Have you watched any Blu-Ray discs with the splitter yet? If it works correctly I will purchase one myself.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I am using the powered splitter (monoprice pid 3049). I would not recommend the non-powered splitter, I tried one with a HDMI to HDMI/DVI and I could not get a picture when 2 devices were connected to the output.


I have not been able to watch any blu-ray movies with the splitter yet as Netflix has been really slow in getting me my BD movies.










I did a quick test with Rick Bobby and it worked fine. I need to test with a BD that has LPCM. I believe "Crank" is and I have that on order.


----------



## techwisenyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goenkar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am using the powered splitter (monoprice pid 3049). I would not recommend the non-powered splitter, I tried one with a HDMI to HDMI/DVI and I could not get a picture when 2 devices were connected to the output.
> 
> 
> I have not been able to watch any blu-ray movies with the splitter yet as Netflix has been really slow in getting me my BD movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a quick test with Rick Bobby and it worked fine. I need to test with a BD that has LPCM. I believe "Crank" is and I have that on order.



Ok. Intersted to see how it all works out when you do get those BDs in.


----------



## rwestley

The Belkin costs about $30 more than the Monoprice 5x1 and the Belkin is only 3x1. It looks like it is made in the same factory. I will stick with Monoprice. They also offer great support.


----------



## wildchild22

Wondering if anyone had a chance to try another brand of splitter as of yet?


----------



## rgathright

I just bought the 5x1 for my Panny and am having trouble with it. I have 2 inputs and both of the lights are on all the time. Is this correct?


The paperwork does say it is compliant, but when I first hooked it up an error message came up stating that the equipment was not compliant.


Any ideas?


----------



## aaronwt

The 5x1 switch shows a red light for a connection to that port and a green light for the selected port. I have 4 devices on mine so 4 red light sare always on. Once I turn the component on and pick that input it becomes green.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wildchild22* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wondering if anyone had a chance to try another brand of splitter as of yet?



I was hoping I would have received my ConnectGear 1x2 spliitter before the weekend, but it didn't show up yet. Hopefully I'll get it by Tuesday since that is when mY FLEA is also supposed to be delivered. That way I only have to mess with my connections one time.


----------



## DavidHir

Question regarding the splitter....


I So I just turn on which player I want and the image appears? No switch to deal with (like on a switcher)? I only have two HDMI players and don't want to have to deal with switching on/off all of the time. I'm thinking the splitter would be more ideal.


----------



## aaronwt

This is a 1x2 splitter. It takes one input and creates two outputs. It doesn't work the other way. That would be a switch. Which Monoprice also sells. They have a 2x1 switch that is around $60 and a 3x1 switch that is around $70.


----------



## Blueberry

Maybe I missed it in the many posts on these topics, but has anyone successfully used these splitters to take the HDMI feed from a PS3 to a non-HDCP display device? I have a PLV-70, and while I would love to upgrade to the PLV-75, I'd rather avoid spending that kind of $$$s if possible.


Cheers


----------



## aaronwt

I got the ConnectGear splitter yesterday. It wouldn't pass the HDCp flag. So I couldn't see premium programming on the cable box, S3 Tivo, etc. I called ConnectGear and they are going to replace it. They said in the examples I gave them that it should have worked so they will replace it. In the meantime I went ahead and ordered the Monoprice splitter to try it out. I figure the RMA from ConnectGear will take a couple of weeks and Monoprice ships very fast so I should get theirs by Monday.


----------



## goenkar

I finally got Crank and was able to watch it last night. As mentioned earlier, I have the PS3 going to my receiver and the output from the receiver going to the display via the monoprice 1x2 splitter.


I had no issues at all. The picture was fantastic, best so far in my limited BD viewing. Since I had the PS3 hooked directly to my receiver the issue of carrying LPCM audio did not arise.


I will still test it for audio by splitting the signal coming out of the PS3 and see if it will pass the audio correctly to my receiver.


----------



## pulsation

Goenkar,


I received my Monoprice splitter today. I hooked the PS3 HDMI out to the input on the splitter. Initially, I tried hooking my Pioneer receiver up to output #2 on the splitter, with output #1 going to my tv. Problem was, when I ran the HDMI sound setup in the PS3 menu, I get a message saying "This HDMI Device cannot be used for audio." So I switched the outputs on the splitter and now I can get sound through my receiver via HDMI. However, the new problem is that the sounds on games and trailers can be very poor quality, with lots of snaps and breaks. BD movies and SACD sound is crystal clear, though. I am considering returning the unit. Let me know what happens with your test of the audio.


----------



## ChrisW6ATV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blueberry* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe I missed it in the many posts on these topics, but has anyone successfully used these splitters to take the HDMI feed from a PS3 to a non-HDCP display device? I have a PLV-70, and while I would love to upgrade to the PLV-75, I'd rather avoid spending that kind of $$$s if possible.
> 
> 
> Cheers



I doubt that these splitters would work for what you want. The way they work (I expect) is, the splitter gets an HDCP connection with the input device. Then, it makes a separate HDCP connection to each of the two displays on its outputs. If one of the two displays was not HDCP-compliant, the connection to that display would fail the same as if the splitter was not used.


----------



## goenkar

I tried sending the PS3 to the splitter first and then to my TV and receiver.


When TV was connected to port #1, I could get picture but no sound on TV. Receiver on #2 did not work.


When TV was connected to port #2, I could get picture and sound on TV. Receiver on #1 did not work.


I had just done a firmware update on my receiver (Anthem AVM-50) and am wondering if something changed. As it stands now, I cannot get the splitter to work with my receiver if its feeding input to the receiver.


But since I am splitting the output from my receiver I am OK as it works just fine for this scenario.


----------



## gpttigers

I think I am having the same issue as everyone. I bought a monoprice hdmi splitter for like $5 and it didn't work. I have the Scientific Atlantic HD-DVR outputing to a GWIII and a Olevia 432v. When I connect it all, it tells me that one of the display devices is not HDCP compliant. Then it tells me that the DVI/HDMI port is not active. After thinking about this some more, I don't think the GWIII not being HDCP compliant via DVI is an issue. If it were an issue, I wouldn't have been able to get HD when it is connected directly in the first place.


A few questions:


1) Do I need to get a HDCP splitter? Will it work with both of my displays?


2) Why can't the scientific altantic HD-DVR output Component and HDMI at the same time?


Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## wildchild22

update I just back my projector back from repair and hooked up my ps3 to the monoprice 5X1 switcher on port 5 feeding the powered 2x1 splitter. It works perfectly I am feeding a lcd and projector.


----------



## joekun

Last week I got the 5x1 Monoprice Switch and hooked up my PS3 (port 5), DirecTV HR-20 (port 4), and Oppo 971 DVD Player (port 1). For the output I have the non-powered HDMI to DVI/HDMI splitter (PID 2523) outputting to a Samsung 4095 LCD TV (1080p via 50' Monoprice HDMI Cable PID 2804) and an Infocus 4805 projector (480p via 50' Monoprice DVI to M1 Cable PID 2503). I like this setup for the $$, but it does have some minor issues.


- I can output 1080p to the TV, but only if I unhook the DVI cable from the splitter. So I set the PS3 to output 1080i, this actually solves two problems as the projector can't take a 1080p input and I can't see a difference with the TV handling the 1080i deinterlacing from 10' away. This way I can leave the DVI connector attached to the splitter at all times.


- The projector will NOT display a signal from the PS3 unless the HDMI cable (which goes to the TV) is unhooked from the splitter. Other devices work fine even up to 1080i.


So the vast majority of the time I'm using my TV. Once or twice a week I want to fire up the projector and watch a movie, which requires me to get up, switch the pj on, move my TV out of the way, pull down the screen and disconnect the HDMI cable from the splitter. This is much better than the hassle I was going through before I had the switch/splitter setup, and the pigtail design makes it very easy to get to and unhook the HDMI cable going to the TV. And given all the other stuff I have to do when using the pj it doesn't add much more work. I'd rather do this once or twice a week than spend an extra $110 on a powered splitter (though a 5x2 switch would be ideal and I would've paid extra for that).


Though this setup works for me it seems that the passive splitter works well with some equipment and not so well with others, (YMMV).


----------



## wildchild22

my 5X1 monoprice switch works on ALL ports with my PS3. I thought the ps3 only worked on 4 and 5 but mine works on them all. Strange or what!


----------



## bfdtv

Why do people keep posting about switches in a thread about splitters?










Aside from the Gefen splitters (1x2, 2x2, 4x2), are there any other products that are confirmed to take a 1080p HDMI output from a Blu-ray player that can send that signal to two different HDMI displays simultaneously?


----------



## bfdtv

Thought this might be helpful.



> Quote:
> All you need is a HDMI 1x2 splitter, $249, model EXT-HDMI-142. This will send one player to two displays -- one in each room -- with embedded audio in the HDMI signal.
> 
> 
> If you plan on using a AV receiver to amplify the sound in each room, I will advise you that due to a technical issue with industry interpretation of the HDMI standard, our units won't function properly as input to an AV receiver unless you choose the 1x3 architecture, $50 more, part number EXT-HDMI-143.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Robert Van
> 
> Gefen E-Mail Support Coordinator
> 
> Technical Support Engineer
> 
> 818-884-xxxx / Los Angeles, CA, USA


 http://www.gefen.com/kvm/product.jsp?prod_id=3936


----------



## wildchild22

why not buy the powered splitter from monoprice? It works and you could buy 2 of the monoprice for one of the geffen.


----------



## aaronwt

You can also get the ConnectGear splitter. It is $30 less than the Monoprice and 1/3 the size. But either one works. Although when I had my Monoprice connected the PS3 wouldn't pass the high resolution SACD audio over the HDMI. With the ConnectGear it passed the audio like it should. Although my Monoprice Splitter needs to be sent back and replaced. They've already assigned me an RMA, I just need to ship it.


----------



## wildchild22

did your first connectgear have hdcp problems? I remember reading that in the flea thread.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wildchild22* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> did your first connectgear have hdcp problems? I remember reading that in the flea thread.



Yes it did. ConnectGEar gave me an RMA and replaced it. I also bought another one from Provantage. Both of those are working fine with HDCP. I have one on the output of my PS3 and one on the output of my VP50.


----------



## price3

As another data point, my PS3 and HD-A2 both work using the monoprice 3x1 splitter, but I am not using HDMI audio so that may be a factor.


----------



## jreedar

Does the splitter from Monoprice or connectgear allow for watching one of the split outputs while the other is off or do they both have to be on?


Specifically in your example 'wildchild22' can you watch the LCD or the projector - meaning both output devices don't have to be on?



> Quote:
> the powered 2x1 splitter. It works perfectly I am feeding a lcd and projector.



The reason I ask is I'm wanting to spit the HDMI signal out of my cable box using a 2:1 splitter and run this to a 5x1 switch that will go out to a plasma in the living room and send the 2nd split cable box hdmi signal to another 5x1 switch that will be output to another plasma in the bedroom. I want to be able to have both plasmas on at once viewing the split signal(which I'm sure isn't a problem) but also be able to view either of the two plasmas while the other is off. Just making sure this is possible.


----------



## wildchild22

yes you can watch either or or both. You do not need both on


----------



## jreedar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wildchild22* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yes you can watch either or or both. You do not need both on



Great, thanks for the reply.


----------



## tdamocles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goenkar* /forum/post/9744376
> 
> 
> I tried sending the PS3 to the splitter first and then to my TV and receiver.
> 
> 
> When TV was connected to port #1, I could get picture but no sound on TV. Receiver on #2 did not work.
> 
> 
> When TV was connected to port #2, I could get picture and sound on TV. Receiver on #1 did not work.
> 
> 
> I had just done a firmware update on my receiver (Anthem AVM-50) and am wondering if something changed. As it stands now, I cannot get the splitter to work with my receiver if its feeding input to the receiver.
> 
> 
> But since I am splitting the output from my receiver I am OK as it works just fine for this scenario.




Has anyone successfully used a splitter in this manner?


----------



## treefrog100

I need help, too. I have a Dish 622 that I want so split the HDMI out and send one to my Denon 3808 receiver in my home theater and the other to my living room TV. I purchased a generic 1x2 splitter from HDTV Supply, and it did not work at all. I sent it back and purchased the Monoprice 1x2. I get my living room TV to work, but my Denon receiver doesn't register the incoming signal as a source. In other words the receiver doesn't think anything is plugged into the HDMI input.


Can anyone tell me the model of a splitter that will work as an input to an HDMI switching receiver? This is frustrating.


----------



## RafaelSmith

I am trying to get around a problem I am having with my new PS3. I have H/K 247 AVR that has bad video processing that cannot be turned off or bypassed unless the signal is 1080i or 1080p. So for PS3 games I get into a issue where the signal is double scaled/processed. I would like to be able to split the HDMI signal from the PS3...send one to the AVR and the other straight to the TV.. Only use the AVR to handle the audio.


Is this possible with the Monoprice 1x2 Splitter or are those meant to split video signal between two display devices.


Thanks,


----------



## Scott Simmons




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wildchild22* /forum/post/10026795
> 
> 
> update I just back my projector back from repair and hooked up my ps3 to the monoprice 5X1 switcher on port 5 feeding the powered 2x1 splitter. It works perfectly I am feeding a lcd and projector.



Wildchild - can you confirm if this works for 1080p? Or anyone else? What are your displays? I have tried the Monoprice passive 1X2 splitter and it works but only at 1080i. I then tried the powered 4X2 splitter/switch and it would not pass anything at all to the PS3 - although my SA8300PVR, XBOX 360 both worked flawless. They are now recommending this _"In order for you to achieve a connection comparable to the 4x2 Matrix switcher, would be PID 3049 (1x2 HDMI Splitter) in conjunction with PID 4066 (4x1 HDMI Switcher)._ " Problem being it's only 1.2 so I'll lose the 1.3 spec...


I have the RMA to return the 4X2 but I want confirmation this will work at 1080p before I do it and buy something else - shipping ain't cheap from Canada...


Anyone else have luck with a similar setup?


Sources: XBOX 360, PS3, SA8300PVR

Displays: Samsung LCD 4061, Sanyo PLV Z2000 (both 1080p)

Distance 25ft. and 3ft from sources to switch

Cables: Monoprice HDMI/HDMI 22 gauge 1.3 spec


Scott.


----------



## wildchild22

my 4x2 matrix switch works perfectly with my ps3 at 1080p. that is what I am using now. I have a benq w500 and a dell monitor e248wp. I did need to add the monoprice passive repeater as my projector uses a 50ft run. I have retired my monoprice 1X2 splitter but mine worked at 1080p


----------



## Scott Simmons

Did you mod yours though? I was reading about this in another thread....thought it was you that mentioned it...


Scott.


----------



## wildchild22

Yes I modded mine but the 1080p worked before the mod.


----------



## markm75

Anyone using this one with a PC and an HDTV? (IE: at two different resolutions, even possible? does it store EDID info?)


Thanks


----------



## h00ch

I want to SPLIT my HDMI from my PS3 to send HD audio to my Yamaha RX-V663 receiver and send video to my Sanyo PLV-Z3 projector. I notice on Monoprice there are both passive and powered splitters. The powered one is about $70 and the passive is $15. Would I be able to use the passive splitter or will I need to get the powered one? Sorry, I don't understand what the powered one is actually doing over the passive one. TIA


Passive:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


Powered:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## clint999

_I don't get it_


----------



## ajstan99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *h00ch* /forum/post/13770698
> 
> 
> I want to SPLIT my HDMI from my PS3 to send HD audio to my Yamaha RX-V663 receiver and send video to my Sanyo PLV-Z3 projector. I notice on Monoprice there are both passive and powered splitters. The powered one is about $70 and the passive is $15. Would I be able to use the passive splitter or will I need to get the powered one? Sorry, I don't understand what the powered one is actually doing over the passive one. TIA
> 
> 
> Passive:
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> Powered:
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2



It's $21 more than the powered device to which you've linked, but I have the Monoprice 4x2 switch and it ouputs to two different displays simultaneously with sound. Plus, you can connect up to 4 source devices instead of just one.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


I tried the passive splitter and it didn't work well with the longer run to the projector and there were sparklies on the TV.


----------



## h00ch

Thanks for your input. I think since I've already spent so much on the rest of my system, I might as well go for the sure thing and get the powered splitter.


----------



## h00ch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clint999* /forum/post/13776757
> 
> _I don't get it_



What don't you get?


----------



## Mac Fan

Since these splitters handle the handshake does that mean that you can send the output to a non-HDCP compatable device? I would really like to record ps3 game play (which is HDCP protected over hdmi) on my mac and still watch it on my Sony display. The black magic intensity cards (to record via hdmi) does not support HDCP.


Or would a component distribution amp and the converter for the BlackMagic Pro card to accept component video be a better solution?


----------



## chrhon

I just got the monoprice splitter... I have an "issue" where I need to have my projector on and set to the Digital in before I turn any HDMI source such as the PS3. Also if I change inputs on the projector and then try to go back to Digital it will not work unless I unplug the splitter and plug back in.


Monoprice said this is the norm with all poweredd HDMI splitters ..... anyone have similar experience? When I had the PS3 hooked directly to the projector I had no such issues. I don't have a TV in the kitchen yet (which is the purpose of the splitter) so I don't know how well the actual splitting works.


----------



## h00ch

I just tried my 3049 Monoprice splitter and it seems fine for games, but for Blu-ray and especially DVD movies, the sound is horrible & full of static & pops. I have the PS3 going into the splitter, then 1 output into my receiver and the other output to my LCD projector. Is there any way to fix this? I need to use a splitter because my receiver (Yamaha RX-V663) does not support full 0-255 RGB colour, so I want to be able to go directly to the projector for video.


----------



## djhspawn

I am planning on picking up the monoprice 1x2. My config will be HD cable box and PS3 to A/V receiver - out of receiver into 1x2 splitter and the to 32in Vizio and Sony projector. Anyone had any issues with using the splitter with an A/V receiver?


----------



## duga6

I have not put my receiver into the mix, but my Monoprice HDMI 1.3 compatible splitter works just fine with my PS3. Even Blu Ray movies play, but the sound is a bit strange on the 2nd HD TV. I just keep trying to fiddle with the settings and pray.


Remember when they came up with "Plug-n-Play"-type devices? I think HDMI is taking a step backwards in the "Ease of Use" category. Perhaps they should make HDMI PnP.


----------



## etrounce

I've got a slightly different situation, I'd appreciate anyone's comment on whether this will work.


I've got an HTPC with HDMI out connected to my Denon receiver, then HDMI from the receiver to my TV. If the receiver and TV aren't turned on, my PC switches resolution and doesn't switch back without manual intervention (once the TV and receiver are turned on).


If I get a 2x1 powered splitter and connect my HTPC to the input port, a DVI-doctor (via a HDMI-DVI adapter) to port 1, and my receiver to port 2, will everything work? The DVI doctor should fool the PC into thinking the receiver/TV is turned on all of the time, while allowing the HDMI to pass to the receiver/TV when it is on.


I'm a bit concerned since a couple people in this thread mentioned not getting any sound from their receivers with certain setups. I've already tried this with the Monoprice non-powered splitter and it didn't work.


Cheers,

ET


----------



## skipfreely

Has anyone tried the 4x2 monoprice for PS3 - split - out1=TV out2=amp? My amp won't handle HDMI audio if outputing HDMI over HDMI-DVI cable. So I would like to use PS3 - splitter - out1=hdmi-dvi=tv and out2=hdmi/amp.


Currently using HDMI-DVI from PS3 to TV without issue. I just want to take advantage of the new audio codecs (truehd/dtsma).

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...=2#description


----------



## nagyg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djhspawn* /forum/post/14368344
> 
> 
> I am planning on picking up the monoprice 1x2. My config will be HD cable box and PS3 to A/V receiver - out of receiver into 1x2 splitter and the to 32in Vizio and Sony projector. Anyone had any issues with using the splitter with an A/V receiver?



Just tried the following: PS3 and Cable into DENON AVR1909, out to powered splitter and from there to Westinghouse 22" monitor with DVI-D and RS1 with HDMI: This did not work. The RS1 displayed a "frequency out of range" msg but worked, the Westinghouse displayed the "frequency out of range" msg and did not even work anymore when connected to the PS3 or the SA Cable box directly (could the splitter have fried it?)


----------



## Ub3r-L33ch

Which one of these splitters, if any, can send the new lossless audio formats? I want to split the signal from my PS3 to my receiver and TV. The receiver would need to be able to pickup the new audio formats while the TV just needs the 1080P signal, simultaneously.


----------



## Yakko_68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ub3r-L33ch* /forum/post/14445535
> 
> 
> Which one of these splitters, if any, can send the new lossless audio formats? I want to split the signal from my PS3 to my receiver and TV. The receiver would need to be able to pickup the new audio formats while the TV just needs the 1080P signal, simultaneously.



Good question! I bought an Apogee 1x2 switcher to do just that with my HD DVD player. While the 1080p/24 signal was duplicated well the audio just showed up as 2 channel PCM.


P


----------



## zuiko

How about the GefenTV 1:4 splitter? It is almost half the price of their original rackmount 1:4 offering. $299 list and you can find it for $225-$250. Anyone using that to distribute Bluray output?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zuiko* /forum/post/14474380
> 
> 
> How about the GefenTV 1:4 splitter? It is almost half the price of their original rackmount 1:4 offering. $299 list and you can find it for $225-$250. Anyone using that to distribute Bluray output?



I got a 1x4 HDMI 1.3 splitter from a buy it now auction for $150 I've been using that works fine with BD and HD DVD.


----------



## Ub3r-L33ch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14475356
> 
> 
> I got a 1x4 HDMI 1.3 splitter from a buy it now auction for $150 I've been using that works fine with BD and HD DVD.



Does it send the lossless audio formats?


----------



## jmtheo

I am consider this option too. Does HD audio LPCM from the PS3 pass to the AVR when the signal is split??


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ub3r-L33ch* /forum/post/14478622
> 
> 
> Does it send the lossless audio formats?




It's supposed to. I'm pretty sure it did when I tested it out but my use for it is just for video. I take the output of my receiver and go into the 1x4 splitter and take those 4 outputs in to the 4 inputs of my VP50pro. The VP50pro doesn't pass the advanced codecs like it should with my Denon so I had to set it up with the splitter.


----------



## jmtheo

Dumb question maybe, but this one should be ok, right?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI....MEWA:IT&ih=015


----------



## Ub3r-L33ch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmtheo* /forum/post/14488929
> 
> 
> Dumb question maybe, but this one should be ok, right?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI....MEWA:IT&ih=015



Says it supports HDMI 1.3b, if that's true it should support the lossless audio formats too.


----------



## jmtheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ub3r-L33ch* /forum/post/14489073
> 
> 
> Says it supports HDMI 1.3b, if that's true it should support the lossless audio formats too.



Great. Thanks for the confirmation










I'm going to get it - if I have any trouble I'll post here with the details


----------



## scottm18

Would this Monoprice #3049 work for me? Here's my issue: I have a Denon 3806 that I got secondhand knowingly aware that the HDMI *OUT* port does not work for some reason. In doing my own testing, it sure enough, doesn't (seems odd, but there's definitely no video). The multi-channel audio HDMI *input* works however, and the video works directly to my Sony SXRD TV (almost best way). My question is, do you think I could get this monoprice splitter and run the PS3 into the input, then send 1 output to the Denon for HD sound and 1 output to the Sony for picture? I could also just try to get it fixed too...but this may be quicker










Thanks for any input!


----------



## jmtheo

There's no reason why it shouldn't work. I did the same thing without any probs.


----------



## goblue1

Will the splitter below work for the following situation? I have a Directv HD DVR HR20 connected to my Onkyo 605 with HDMI. Since the HR20 only has 1 HDMI output, I have to run component to my Pio plasma since I don't want the receiver and surround on all the time. I am not a big fan of the component connection since I have to up the contrast by at least 10 to get it close to the HDMI picture. Can I use the splitter below to split 2 HDMI's from my HD DVR? 1 to my receiver and 1 to my TV.


http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## jmtheo

My splitter is powered but I use it passive because it still works fine that way and it means I've got one less power cable dangling behind the cabinet too










Just make sure that whatever you get in the end is HDMI v1.3 compliant to be on the safe side. That way it'll be the current spec.


----------



## goblue1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmtheo* /forum/post/14637881
> 
> 
> My splitter is powered but I use it passive because it still works fine that way and it means I've got one less power cable dangling behind the cabinet too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure that whatever you get in the end is HDMI v1.3 compliant to be on the safe side. That way it'll be the current spec.



Do you mean the cables I'm connecting to it? I don't see any specs for the actual splitter at monoprice.


----------



## jmtheo

I mean cables and splitter. My splitter stated it was v1.3 compliant, and you're right, the one you're looking at doesn't say. You could try contacting Monoprice and asking them or maybe just take a chance and get it anyway seeing as it's so cheap.


----------



## goblue1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmtheo* /forum/post/14637990
> 
> 
> I mean cables and splitter. My splitter stated it was v1.3 compliant, and you're right, the one you're looking at doesn't say. You could try contacting Monoprice and asking them or maybe just take a chance and get it anyway seeing as it's so cheap.



I wonder if it is because it is passive and doesn't have the option to be powered. What do you use?


----------



## jmtheo

I use this without the supplied power input...

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI....MEWA:IT&ih=015 


I just remembered... you want it to be HDCP compliant too!


Oh and yeah, the one you linked is definitely a passive type which has no power input. Mine is powered, but I have chosen not to use the powered feature because it's unneccessary for me. Does that make sense?


----------



## crutschow

It's interesting that Monoprice sells a 4X2 matrix switch for $79.29 http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 , little more than the price of the 1X2 splitter. It should do everything the splitter does plus allows you to select one of 4 inputs independently to either of the two outputs.


----------



## scottm18

According to this review...it _wont_ pass PCM audio through to the receiver this way...


"I must qualify this review with the specific application in which I attempted to use it. I attempted to split a PS3 HDMI signal to one HDMI output for video, the other for audio to an AVR. It fails miserably in this application. First, it will not pass Blu-ray audio of any kind in either bitstream or linear PCM. It will pass DD from DVD. It converts 444 component video to 444 RGB. We really need a splitter/switcher that will do the job. The Matrix HDMI splitter/switcher was close, but is now apparently discontinued."


That mentioned device is probably this....
http://www.hdtvsupply.com/hdmi-matrix-switch.html 


Now I dont know what I'm going to try...


----------



## jmtheo

See the above posts for the one I got. Works perfectly.


----------



## scottm18

I have a feeling this one will pass full audio and full video...unlike many, look at the audio formats it specifically mentions and it's 1.3*b* compliant. For those of you with better exchange rates than the horrible US->GBP rate (now closing in on 2-1), it could be a good deal. Check it out.

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-Input-2-Output...742.m153.l1262


----------



## brianbat420




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottm18* /forum/post/14645892
> 
> 
> I have a feeling this one will pass full audio and full video...unlike many, look at the audio formats it specifically mentions and it's 1.3*b* compliant. For those of you with better exchange rates than the horrible US->GBP rate (now closing in on 2-1), it could be a good deal. Check it out.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-Input-2-Output...742.m153.l1262



I just order the exact same item for $75 shipped from http://www.valuetechsupply.com/110503.html I will post if it will pass 1080p AND high def audio.


----------



## brianbat420




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brianbat420* /forum/post/14660919
> 
> 
> I just order the exact same item for $75 shipped from http://www.valuetechsupply.com/110503.html I will post if it will pass 1080p AND high def audio.



Ok Well I have tried it out and have some good news. I have tried my HD DVD and PS3 and can confirm this switch will pass 1080P to one display while the other is off. I am not passing audio so I cant say if it has popping issues but the video is great.


The only thing that I can see that is a little different is in my Z2000 doesnt show any deep color numbers when it usually does. I dont pay attention to which ones would register but something I noticed with my little time with it.


We now have a solution!


----------



## Protheus

Hi brinbat420,


is ist also passing video two both displays at the same time?


Thx


Protheus


----------



## brianbat420

Yes bot at the same time AND one at a time. I know it will pass 1080P to my projecter at the same time as sending something to my LCD TV. I dont have two 1080p displays to test but I am pretty sure it will


----------



## darkwire

Just a quick question I didn't think got answered. Since it is splitting both to both displays how is it able to detect the EDID correctly? Or do I just do the usual trick where I do a direct hookup first, then drop the box in afterwards, after the resolution has been detected and set?


I plan on using this on a pc, I am already using the hdmi 4x2 matrix from monoprice for the rest of my gear.


I have a unique case for a 1x2 splitter for the my primary gaming pc + projector










Thanks!


----------



## Hotspur21728

Sources:

Cablevision Scientific Atlanta Explorer 4250HD HDMI

OPPO 981 HDMI

Display: Sony XBR4


I wanted to watch T.V. without having surround sound on to make it easier for my wife to point and click. I hooked up a monoprice HDMI powered 1 x 2 splitter in which the HDMI went from the cable box to the splitter and then 1 HDMI to the T.V. and 1 HDMI to the 606 reciever. This sounds like it should work yet I can not not watch surround T.V. anymore and only have either regular T.V. or surround through my DVD player. I think it might have something to do with the HDCP(High-bandwitdth Digital Content Protection) but am not sure. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ken Wilhelm

The picture looks great on my living room set and on my beadroom set but no sound. WHY?


I am comming from a DISH 622 DVR HDMI out into mono splitter then to both tv's


----------



## h00ch

Do you get sound on both those TVs via HDMI without using the splitter?


----------



## Ken Wilhelm

Yes I did - hooked up each HDMI tv seperately and have sound and picture. Guess I will call MONOPRICE tomorrow morning . Hope I don't need the 1/4 splitter- costs more $$.


----------



## manufanatic

I hope someone has had success with the followng setup.


Onkyo 606 AVR outputting HDMI via the Monoprice 1x2 hdmi splitter to a panasonic ptae 900u Pj and a Sammy 50 inch plasma


I not worried at this time about the next gen codecs i just want to be able to play the video output of the Onkyo to both displays.


let me know if this is doable


thanks


----------



## Shsinclair

Well hoping that someone can answer this question.


Is the monoprice 1x2 splitter HDMI 1.3, cat 2 compliant?


I have a pio 6010 that can accept a 36 bit or deep color signal and am wanting to buy this splitter ( http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=101&cp_id=10113&cs_id=1011301&p_id=5068&seq=1&format=2#description ). The other feed will go to my yamaha 2600 to utilize the advance audio codecs (DTS MA Dolby TRUE HD) and the avr's processing).


Anybody running this splitter to a similar setup or a deep color/36 bit capable panel?


----------



## mromberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manufanatic* /forum/post/15136212
> 
> 
> I hope someone has had success with the followng setup.
> 
> 
> Onkyo 606 AVR outputting HDMI via the Monoprice 1x2 hdmi splitter to a panasonic ptae 900u Pj and a Sammy 50 inch plasma
> 
> 
> I not worried at this time about the next gen codecs i just want to be able to play the video output of the Onkyo to both displays.
> 
> 
> let me know if this is doable
> 
> 
> thanks




I too have the same question...anyone?


----------



## Shsinclair

I recieved my monoprice 1x2 hdmi splitter yesterday. It passes a 1080 p signal from my bd player to my panel and looks to be passing advance codecs onto my avr.


The problem is that my avr does not say MPCM as I anticipated. Instead it just reads the default surround mode for that particular device (ex. dvd). The same is true when I play a DTS audio cd, whereas it should automatically display DTS. Does anyone know why this might be the case?


In terms of background, I did get MPCM last week when I went directly from my bd player to my avr, and then my avr to my panel. The reason I don't want that setup is my avr can only send a 1080i signal onto the panel and I want the best of both worlds. Any body know what I am doing wrong?


----------



## circumstances

is anyone using this 1x2 splitter as merely a switch?


i need to send my blu-ray player to my projector (1080p24 capable) and my television (1080p60 capable), but never will be in use at the same time - it will either be one or the other (my screen comes down in front of my television).


i want to make sure i will be able to send 1080p24 to my projector with no loss in quality from a direct HDMI connection from my blu-ray player.


i'm tired of pulling out my equipment and switching plugs.


(also i need video signal only: i use analog and optical to my non-HDMI pre/pro for lossless and lossy audio)


also, if you feel this particular 1x2 is not needed in my situation, feel free to suggest the best way to do it.


----------



## h00ch

I splitter takes one source and sends the same signal at the same time to 2 or more devices (what you need). A switch will take multiple sources and send the signal to one receiving device but only one source at a time via the switch.


----------



## reybie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *circumstances* /forum/post/15374701
> 
> 
> is anyone using this 1x2 splitter as merely a switch?
> 
> 
> i need to send my blu-ray player to my projector (1080p24 capable) and my television (1080p60 capable), but never will be in use at the same time - it will either be one or the other (my screen comes down in front of my television).
> 
> 
> i want to make sure i will be able to send 1080p24 to my projector with no loss in quality from a direct HDMI connection from my blu-ray player.
> 
> 
> i'm tired of pulling out my equipment and switching plugs.
> 
> 
> (also i need video signal only: i use analog and optical to my non-HDMI pre/pro for lossless and lossy audio)
> 
> 
> also, if you feel this particular 1x2 is not needed in my situation, feel free to suggest the best way to do it.



I will be getting this to replace my the 2x1 monoprice switch I used in reverse. It's a manual switch and sometimes I end up having to switch multiple times because the PS3 can't synch up properly.


This 1x2 splitter will eliminate the extra switching for me... all I have to do is turn off the unneeded display which in my case would be the Mitsubishi projector and the Philips LCD.


----------



## ch_hd

I use the 1 in 2 out monoprice splitter and it works great. I send all of my sources, PS3, DVD, CABLE BOX into my Onkyo receiver. I output the receiver into the splitter. I output the splitter to my Samsung 61" DLP TV (1080P) and the second output to my Benq W6000 Projector (1080P). I have never had any sync or quality issues. I am using a 6' hdmi to the TV and a 50' hdmi to the projector. The image is crystal clear on both. I hope this helps someone.


----------



## mychaelp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ch_hd* /forum/post/18450579
> 
> 
> I use the 1 in 2 out monoprice splitter and it works great. I send all of my sources, PS3, DVD, CABLE BOX into my Onkyo receiver. I output the receiver into the splitter. I output the splitter to my Samsung 61" DLP TV (1080P) and the second output to my Benq W6000 Projector (1080P). I have never had any sync or quality issues. I am using a 6' hdmi to the TV and a 50' hdmi to the projector. The image is crystal clear on both. I hope this helps someone.



Is this the passive cheap splitter at Monoprice? Or tha powered? I have a tv and projector that I want to connect my bluray to. Only one would be used at a time.

Thanks


----------



## kcowan

I have the 1x2 powered splitter to split the HDMI sgnal from an HTPC to 2 x Panasonic, 1 plasma and 1 led. It seems to work fine in delivering sound and 1028 to both TVs. But, when I power either TV off, the other TV goes off too. WTF?


----------



## alk3997




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kcowan* /forum/post/20231763
> 
> 
> I have the 1x2 powered splitter to split the HDMI sgnal from an HTPC to 2 x Panasonic, 1 plasma and 1 led. It seems to work fine in delivering sound and 1028 to both TVs. But, when I power either TV off, the other TV goes off too. WTF?



Interesting first post...


I doubt the person you asked this of will see your post since it's been over 10 months since someone used this thread. Secondly, there is no such thing as a Panasonic LED unless you mean the centerfield videoboard at AT&T Park (there may be other Panasonic videoboard installations as well). I think you meant an LCD with an LED backlight. I wish OLEDs were available at HDTV LCD-sizes for a reasonable price, but they are not.


Now, to answer your question. You likely have the Panasonic HDAVI control function enabled in one or both of your TVs. Look in both TV's menus for HDAVI or CEC or HDMI control. It basically allows you to use one TV to turn off all the other HDMI connected devices. If you turn that off, your problem with the TVs turning off should go away.


----------



## kcowan

Thanks for your quick response. Yes it is an LCD with LED backlight.


Good suggestion. I gave it a try. I found that HDAVI has a setting of 3 in About but nowhere can I see where to change it.


----------



## alk3997

Let me know the model number - I'll see if I can find an online owners manual.


----------



## masmith

Has anyone been able to split this to a 3DTV and AVR and been able to keep lossless audio assuming that the TV only accepts stereo like virrtually all TV's.


Thanks for your help!


----------

